# Am I a golden retriever?



## GardeniaLoky (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi! I got my puppy without AKC papers, pedigree and that stuff. I just fell in love when I saw her. I've been told she's pure golden, and I am so curious to hear your opinion. ( we are 3mo)
And the end of the day, I love her to the moon and back, but I think it's good to know in which family she belongs and if I was deceived. (P.s I was lied about AKC and pedigre)
Thank you.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Could be all golden. Could also be a golden/lab mix (like some great dogs I've known.)

The Embark DNA test give you some pretty reliable information about genetic makeup and health markers. It's not cheap, but watch for sales, which happen pretty frequently. If you register on their website, you'll hear about any sales. 

Disclaimer: I absolutely suck at breed guesses, which is possibly why I've bought five Embark test kits (and one Wisdom Panel) over the past few years.


----------



## Beta Man (Apr 2, 2015)

Another decedent of Craig.... A long List of those


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm inclined to say lab/golden just because she seems to have shorter hair than most golden puppies I've known, but there's a lot of variability in the breed, especially if you look at field/hunting line goldens vs. show line. She's darling whatever she is! I agree that a DNA test is probably the closest you're going to get to knowing exactly what's in her - they're not 100% accurate but the big, reputable brands are getting pretty good, with Embark being right up there as the best one I know of.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

There is also this unwritten law that ANY mixed breed dog must be part lab. 

Labs are both popular and promiscuous.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I would be doubtful of her being a purebred Golden. Even a field/sport line Golden pup would have more floof than what she has. I'd believe Golden x Labrador, though.

Whatever she is, she's very pretty.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

RonE said:


> There is also this unwritten law that ANY mixed breed dog must be part lab.
> 
> Labs are both popular and promiscuous.


 Or German Shepherd.. they "get around..." 

I too think Lab/Golden cross but it does not matter. Looks like a super nice puppy!!!


----------



## DJGinger (Jul 10, 2016)

A Goldador? The uber-rare shortcoat mutants in retreivers still have fluff on ear edge, tail and elbows. Sometimes even labs can be fluffly when young. 
I would even think pure Golden Lab. 
was a parent on premises? specially the mom?

But still a smart looking little cutie


----------



## DJGinger (Jul 10, 2016)

3GSD4IPO said:


> Or German Shepherd.. they "get around..."
> 
> I too think Lab/Golden cross but it does not matter. Looks like a super nice puppy!!!


 Don't forget Pit and Chi mix label
Small? Chi
Big head? yet not yellow? then Pit
Sabled? Shepherd


----------



## stbob (Apr 15, 2021)

GardeniaLoky said:


> Hi! I got my puppy without AKC papers, pedigree and that stuff. I just fell in love when I saw her. I've been told she's pure golden, and I am so curious to hear your opinion. ( we are 3mo)
> And the end of the day, I love her to the moon and back, but I think it's good to know in which family she belongs and if I was deceived. (P.s I was lied about AKC and pedigre)
> Thank you.
> View attachment 264171
> ...


For all intents and purposes i have to say yes...


----------



## K9luv (Oct 21, 2020)

If we are just playing the guessing game, my vote is golden x lab retriever. Something about the jowls and maybe eyes makes me think golden. The rest seems lab to me.
She's so super gorgeous, I love that face 😍

Edit: Actuallly I take it back about the eyes, she really looks like a yellow lab with maybe golden mixed in. Like everyone says it doesn't matter, but it would be interesting to find out!


----------

